# Jello Shots For The Adults



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Have any of you made Jell-o shots for the adults? I am going to do it this year.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I had a friend of mine that did them one year for the bash I had. He used two bottles of Smirnoff vodka and it was like the entire two batches that were made were spiked with gasoline. It only took two, maybe three and you were _****ED UP, _son! After my fourth one, I was singing black spirituals. Gonna miss that this year.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll post the recipe for margarita jello shots later. These have always been our most popular. One thing we did differently this year was add gummy worms to the shots. They looked cool, but something in the gummy dissolved and made it hard to get the jello out of the little cups. They did look cool, but I don't think we will be doing that again. 

I will get the recipe up later.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I always hand out beers to neighbors I know. Our cul de sac is a 1/4 mile and the folks at the other end know they can get a fresh one at this end!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

edwood saucer said:


> I always hand out beers to neighbors I know. Our cul de sac is a 1/4 mile and the folks at the other end know they can get a fresh one at this end!


Me too. My one friend goes around with a wagon full of beer for the dads as they take the TOTers around.


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

If you haven't made them before, the 'trick' is freezing the vodka (or whatever alcohol), and using that for only the cold water in the recipe, and regular hot water for the other part. Otherwise it's not so good.

Is this for a party, or to hand out on Tuesday night?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I have recently been using the DeKruper Schnapps' (raspberry, watermelon, ect.) in my jello shots because I have had some complaints that the vodka just taste too harsh. I do make two kinds of jello shots anyway - one with vodka and one with schnapps. Here is my recipe:

a small box of jello (any flavor that floats your boat)
1 cup of hot water
1 cup booze 

On the stove, mix the box of jello and hot water together. After dissolved, put in a pyrex measuring container and stir in the booze. The measuring container I have has a spout and makes it easier to pour into the little cups. Put in frig to firm up. When guest arrive greet them with a shot. Enjoy!!!! Hope this is helpful to you GW and also any other members that are looking for this recipe.


----------



## wizardry68 (Feb 4, 2006)

dont eat the worm!!!!!!!!! youll forget everything


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> I have recently been using the DeKruper Schnapps' (raspberry, watermelon, ect.) in my jello shots because I have had some complaints that the vodka just taste too harsh. I do make two kinds of jello shots anyway - one with vodka and one with schnapps. Here is my recipe:
> 
> a small box of jello (any flavor that floats your boat)
> 1 cup of hot water
> ...


Awesome. I'm going to try these :devil:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

And the recipe is different for margarita jello shots. As follows:


Boil 2 cups of margarita mix. Remove from heat then add an 6 ounce package of Lime flavored jello. Stir for two minutes. Add 1 cup of cold water. Stir. Then add one cup of tequila ( any brand we use Jose). Stir. We get two ounce plastic 'portion cups' from Sam's club. The kicker is you have to buy two thousand cups- but they store and if you entertain a lot it is worth it because they have a lid. Other wise use dixie cup size disposable cups. Careful with chilling them as they have no lid. 

As a tip: we pour the mixture into a water bottle with a squirt top ( use a funnel) and then it is easy to put into the cups. 

We entertain quite often ( halloween or not) and do a lot of jello shots. We've tried them all the margarita is by far the most popular. 

Good luck to all. And have one for me. 









One?!?!?!?!? What am I thinking? Have two or three.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for all your helpful recipes. I am planning on making them tonight for Halloween night. Thanks again. Happy Halloween!


----------

